# Làm thế nào để thay thế một con dấu trục bơm của ống nước nóng



## longhai4 (25/9/20)

Làm thế nào để thay thế một con dấu trục bơm của ống nước nóng
Máy bơm bồn tắm nước nóng thường có vẻ như là một thiết bị máy móc phức tạp và nguy hiểm. Chúng ta biết rằng nó cần hoạt động bình thường, nhưng chúng ta có thể không thường biết mọi thứ chúng ta nên làm để giúp nó chạy đúng cách.

Một trong những điều cơ bản chúng ta có thể làm với tư cách là chủ sở hữu bồn tắm nước nóng là bảo dưỡng con dấu trục bơm bồn nước nóng và thay thế nó nếu cần. Mặc dù nó có vẻ là một nhiệm vụ khó khăn nhưng nó thực sự không quá khó với một chút nghiên cứu hữu ích.

Rò rỉ
Phốt trục bơm bồn tắm nước nóng có thể bị mòn theo thời gian, cần được thay thế. Có thể bạn sẽ bắt đầu nhận thấy một số  nước trong bồn tắm nước nóng bị rò rỉ từ máy bơm của mình và khi kiểm tra kỹ hơn, bạn có thể biết được nguồn gốc rò rỉ đó từ đâu.

Để thực hiện việc này, hãy mở tủ spa nơi đặt máy bơm của bạn và sử dụng đèn pin để kiểm tra máy bơm trong bồn tắm nước nóng của bạn. Nếu bạn có một máy bơm có dây nối hở (nghĩa là bạn có thể nhìn thấy trục động cơ), phớt trục bị rò rỉ sẽ bị rò rỉ ở nơi trục đi vào dây dẫn, tạo ra một dòng nước chảy, mỏng.

Nếu máy bơm của bạn có một dây điện đóng (có nghĩa là bạn KHÔNG THỂ nhìn thấy trục động cơ), nước sẽ bị rò rỉ ra khỏi lỗ thoát nước ở đáy tấm đệm hoặc điểm mà động cơ nối với đầu ướt của máy bơm spa .

Con dấu thay thế
Khi bạn đã xác định rằng bồn tắm nước nóng của bạn bị rò rỉ là do miếng đệm trục bơm, bạn sẽ cần đặt một cái mới. Để đặt hàng con dấu chính xác, hãy đặt hàng dựa trên chế tạo và kiểu máy của chính máy bơm. Nếu nó không được viết rõ ràng trên mặt của thiết bị, hãy kiểm tra hướng dẫn sử dụng của chủ sở hữu của bạn. Nếu điều đó không hoạt động, bạn sẽ cần phải tháo rời máy bơm và đo nó.

Trước tiên, hãy tắt cầu dao chính để không có điện vào thiết bị. Đóng các van ở cả hai bên của máy bơm để giữ nước không bị rò rỉ — nếu không, bạn sẽ cần thực hiện phần này khi spa đã được xả nước để làm sạch.

Phần còn lại của các hướng dẫn từ Hot Tub Works rất hữu ích:

"Tháo các mối nối trên các đường ống dẫn vào và ra khỏi máy bơm (sẽ có một số nước tràn). Rút dây liên kết đồng trần khỏi vấu liên kết. Tháo dây nguồn khỏi hộp điều khiển. Khi tháo động cơ, và ở vị trí mà bạn có thể làm việc trên đó (mà không cần khom lưng hoặc nằm sấp), hãy nới lỏng các bu lông đang cố định tấm phía trước vào dây treo.

Khi tấm phía trước được tháo ra, bạn sẽ nhìn vào cánh quạt. Một số máy bơm spa có tấm che cánh quạt hoặc bộ chuyển hướng cần được tháo ra trước. Tháo cánh quạt bằng cách giữ cố định trục, đồng thời quay cánh quạt theo hướng ngược chiều kim đồng hồ. Đối với các cuộn dây hở, có thể sử dụng một cặp kẹp nhỏ để giữ cố định trục để nó không bị quay khi cánh quạt bị ren ra khỏi trục.

Đối với điện áp đóng, mẹo là giữ trục ở một vị trí ở phía sau động cơ. Đối với động cơ có nắp đầu tháo, có thể sử dụng cờ lê 7/16 ở phía sau trục. Những người khác có một nắp trục nhỏ có thể được tháo ra, chết tâm của chuông cuối phía sau của động cơ. Trục có rãnh để tiếp nhận tuốc nơ vít đầu phẳng lớn, dùng để giữ trục đứng yên.
nguyendung9的个人资料   国产吧-国产吧在线视频

nguyendung9的个人资料 -  风云天下OL游戏论坛 -  Powered by Discuz!

nguyendung9的空间  亚洲卫星电视家电维修论坛 -

https://tintuc123.com/tinmoi/profile.php?section=personality&id=13033

https://bayareahot.com/bbs/home.php?mod=space&uid=125100

http://www.yahaosi.com/bbs/home.php?mod=space&uid=2387954

http://www.longfeng021.net/home.php?mod=space&uid=158345

http://powshow.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=398679

https://go.aupeopleweb.com.au/home.php?mod=space&uid=201666

https://vinhomessaigon.net/forum/profile.php?section=personality&id=20060

http://www.4kquan.com/space-uid-598007.html

http://www.sygk100.cn/home.php?mod=space&uid=3896590

http://www.jsgcks.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=228360

http://bigapple.idv.tw/discuz/home.php?mod=space&uid=654429

http://www.chuanqidianshang.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=702838

http://bbs.vrcore.org/home.php?mod=space&uid=289314

http://ffskybbsjp.azurewebsites.net/home.php?mod=space&uid=5282235

http://bbs.mcrst.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1650885

http://www.szltgd.com/space-uid-150638.html

https://londoncn.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1209463

https://londonchinese.net/home.php?mod=space&uid=1209463

http://www.51xiaoguotu.com/bbs/home.php?mod=space&uid=2049009

http://www.ccwin.cn/space-uid-3870487.html

http://xiaoyaoruanjian.cn/space-uid-5776.html

http://www.bbs.91tata.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=2073251

http://awaker.info/home.php?mod=space&uid=1033124

http://www.fndtech.com/bbs/home.php?mod=space&uid=790909

http://www.0510365.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1973537

http://xixia.longdurc.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1709

http://www.johnsonclassifieds.com/user/profile/2033893

https://unsplash.com/@nguyendung9

http://www.fndtech.com/bbs/home.php?mod=space&uid=790909

http://www.0510365.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1973537

http://www.johnsonclassifieds.com/user/profile/2033893

https://impression3d.laposte.fr/fr/utilisateurs/nguyendung9

https://www.codecademy.com/profiles/nguyendung9

https://answers.informer.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=liualexandersen9544

https://hero.osclass.me/user/profile/131440

http://voberhaat.com/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=41799

https://www.transtats.bts.gov/exit.asp?url=http://seapoolvn.blogspot.com/

http://amlakparnian.ir/author/nguyendung9/

http://www.stronghands.club/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=63001

http://resumepost.jp/os/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=49869

http://ussur-kedr.ru/user/nguyendung9/

https://nguyendung9.livejournal.com/profile

https://www.racked.com/users/klitrichards

http://tokyohomepage.com/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=53355

http://bitcoinmoney.ru/user/nguyendung9/

https://amara.org/en/profiles/profile/4m1hTZ0ygKWsi-XZoZD6qKb3c7KOM7J_W2rNLmtTJlU/

http://www.feedbooks.com/user/6442800/profile

http://www.marhabaholidays.co.ke/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1305793

http://kosmetikinstitut-milla.de/user/nguyendung9/

http://polimentosroberto.com.br/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1293998


Sau khi tháo cánh quạt, bạn sẽ thấy con dấu trục của mình và bây giờ bạn có thể xác định nó theo loại và kích thước. "


----------

